# Why IS Xifaxan giving me D after 2 weeks on occasion? this is crazy



## DOIHAVEIBS? (Feb 12, 2008)

This is my second full round of this med in 1 year. I am on day 15. I feel improvements in my levels of gas. My bowel movements seem to be solid and fuller but I feel constipated at times.Well so far in 2 weeks I had 4 bad bouts of D directly after eating lunch. I am not eating anything greasy or heavy or dairyWhat the heck is going on here? I don’t understand how a pill designed to eliminate D can now be doing the opposite.Can anyone explain this? I am not taking any probiotics or other drugs, should I?Is the Xifaxan killing all of my FLORA? I would like to know whats it’s really doing that i have massive headaches every time i take the stuff. I am dealing with it all but I just want to feel better not the same.This sux my social life is non existent because of this it’s quite depressing these past few weeks.


----------



## distressed (Jan 7, 2009)

Antibiotics can kill off the flora, even Xifaxan.The idea is that it kills off the bad stuff (hopefully)Of course as the bad stuff dies it releases toxins.....this can very easily make you sick as a dog.....Basically there are only certain number fo things that cause D. Bad bacteria/parasites etc because they release toxins and cause your body to secrete/ and or not absorb more fluid to try to flush them out...Toxins, chemicals etc...same thing...body trying to flush them outFlora imbalance...ssame thing...body trying to flush the bad and recreate a balanceMuscular such as dumping syndrome...food goes too quick and hits the rectum before fluid has been adequately absorbedToo much bile..... mixture of too much fluid/acid lack of absorption and aggravation of intestinal lining means everything flushesAt a guess, I would say that if things have generally improved then the bad stuff is dying and toxins cause the DThis should eventually just stop if thats the case.....however the trick isnt just killing the bad, but establishing the good bacteria in the right balance. If medical science had a definitive answer on this a great many people would be quickly healed.for what its worth....2 weeks may just not be enough time to kill an overgrow/infection. Something resistant could take months, or may require different antibiotics or a combination of different antibiotics, and probably followed by a lengthy course of good bugs to balance things out.


----------

